# iPhone 12 dimming issues & vehicle deleting off my account



## Rattlerrod (Oct 22, 2021)

My new iPhone 12 dims while using the Uber app, (I’ve tried just about everything to fix this issue) &
How can I delete a vehicle off of my account?
-any help would be much appreciated,,,


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Welcome to uberpeople.net.









iPhone heating up only while running Uber.


I wondering if anyone has experienced their iPhone heating up causing the screen to dim only when running the Uber app. It’s an iPhone XR 128 gig and when I originally ran into this problem I didn’t make the correlation with the Uber app. Verizon replaced my phone thinking it was a defective...




www.uberpeople.net





Call support to remove a vehicle from your account. Or contact them through their website and request the vehicle be removed from your account.


----------



## Rattlerrod (Oct 22, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Welcome to uberpeople.net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Rattlerrod said:


> My new iPhone 12 dims while using the Uber app, (I’ve tried just about everything to fix this issue) &
> How can I delete a vehicle off of my account?
> -any help would be much appreciated,,,


It is heat related and I use a wireless charger/mount on my A/C vent. It will cool it down quickly and restore brightness. Otherwise I believe you can change settings not dim in that situation.


----------

